# Is grade 2 early grade 3 chondromalacia in wrist a cause of concern?



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello,

Back in May I had an intra articular distal radius fracture. At some point while the joint was healing the bones shifted and left me with a 2-3mm gap and a ~1mm step-off in the joint. The bone has healed and I was going through PT when I was told that I should be able to do a push up (approx 10 weeks after breaking my wrist). I attempted to push palm open against a wall and had some pain in the upper portion of my wrist. I informed my Ortho about this pain and he ordered an arthogram MRI of my left wrist. He believed that I had a scapholunate ligament tear. A couple of weeks later (2 days ago) my ortho was going over the results of my MRI and informed me that all of my ligaments look good. He also told me that there was some bad news. He informed me that I had chondromalacia in the joint. He said I am only the second patient of his to ever have an MRI 3-4 months after an injury so he doesnt have a lot to go on with what to expect or what this really means at this point. This is what was shown on the MRI report:

"There has been interval healing of the previously demonstrated comminuted intraarticular fracture of the distal radial metaphysis. Subtle irregularity along the central to dorsal radial articular surface remains with overlying grade 2-early grade 3 chondromalacia in this region with grade 2 chondral changes also evident along the proximal scaphoid pole. There is a type II lunate without MRI changes to suggest harmatolunate impingement. Ulnar variance is grossly neutral."

I am no longer being treated by the Ortho as I am considered "healed" so I have limited resources to ask the following questions. I want to know if what the MRI shows is BAD. I mean, it has only been 4 and a half months since the injury. My doctor said I should just live my life and forget that there are any problems with my wrist until they start to arise later in life. I am noticing a slight popping in the wrist so I am wondering if this is good advice? He also told me that I shouldnt really notice any pains or have problems until I hit 50 (I am currently 33). Should I search a second opinion from another Ortho? Is corrective osteotomy a possibility for my level of deformity in the joint? Does cartilage with chondromalacia heal? Should I limit activities with this wrist for a while? Are there any treatments for it (I have read about a few for the knees but none for the wrist)? AND last but not least, will this injury limit my mountain biking when I get older or eventually prevent me from riding? Thank you for any replies!


----------

